# figure drawing!



## dangerwoman

naked people!
my favorite











those were like... 10-15 minutes each i think.?
basically the same thing. hah.






probably 10mins





a bit bigger. 20mins?
idk.


----------



## Shakka Brah

I am not stalking you but when I moused over the title and saw "naked people" I had to check it out...
I like `1 because it is cleaner and simpler but not overly simple, if that makes sense


----------



## oldnavy170

These are nice.  You really know how to draw!!!!!


----------



## dangerwoman

Shakka Brah said:
			
		

> I am not stalking you but when I moused over the title and saw "naked people" I had to check it out...
> I like `1 because it is cleaner and simpler but not overly simple, if that makes sense



it does, and thanks  my style generally tends to be more like the last one, i like to draw big and im all over the place, but i had fun and a sense of accomplishment with the first one


----------



## GrayFox

They look good. You have a damn good talent there. I wish I could drawn.


----------



## panzershreck

nice drawings! they all have nice line quality, nice cross-hatched shadows, aside from the last one they all have very good form and proportions

the last one i can't really tell if it's female or male

also good use of the two colors

great drawings and in 10-15min! i'm in a 3rd level college drawing class and it still takes me hours to do a good figure drawing, i think i'm a little heavy handed


----------



## sthvtsh

The first and last were my favorites. =)


----------

